# wave maker



## Nick16 (6 Mar 2009)

hi, i am after a wave maker but a small one. i have seen on ebay 300lph ones but to me they seem far to much. is there nothing around the 1000lph mark or smaller? if i use a 1000lph external filter with a spraybar it turns the tank into a whirlpool so something preferable smaller. its just to distribute co2 and other ferts. any suggestions? preferably on ebay


----------



## wintor56 (8 Mar 2009)

Hi,
I too have been looking for one for my 40 gal tank.Thinking about using the Koralia 1. 
I believe that the Koralia nano is rated at 900 lph. or the Koralia 1 at 1500 lph. Both are available on ebay, but prices vary considerably.
Regards,
Des.


----------



## Ed Seeley (8 Mar 2009)

The Koralias aren't wave-makers in themselves; they are circulation (or flow) pumps.

Wave-makers produce an oscillating current pattern either by switching pumps on and off or redirecting current in some way (e.g. into a box which then empties rapidly at regular intervals).

Circulation pumps like these use propellor-types of impellor to move large volumes of water at relatively low velocity.

If you're talking about a flow pump then you really can have one with seemingly silly flow rates.  I have a Koralia 1 in my Rio 180 and, while it is enough, I think I could have had the 2 model.  That means I've currently got 400gph in a 40g tank (without adding the filter in) and I reckon 600gph wouldn't be too much either.


----------



## Simon D (8 Mar 2009)

I use a Koralia 1 (1500lph) in a 60ltr and as Ed says it's hight flow, low velocity. The fish I have love the flow and ferts and Co2 are well distributed!


----------



## Nick16 (8 Mar 2009)

sorry guys thats my mistake, they are advertised on ebay as wave makers but i want something like a koralia. 





			
				Simon D said:
			
		

> I use a Koralia 1 (1500lph) in a 60ltr and as Ed says it's hight flow, low velocity. The fish I have love the flow and ferts and Co2 are well distributed!


wow, so do you think a koralia 1 would be good in a 120L tank?  i currently have no substrate as i want an easy to clean tank, as this will be second in line to my up and comming planted project. however there is almost no flow and i belive there is dead areas, now my options are to add another external filter, currently have just the one  but both the spraybars would have to push water back to front as they dont fit at the sides of the tank as they are too long. my current filter is an aquapro 1SP but i may get a TT700 but do not know the length of the spray bar, can anyone measure theirs.?

anyway, going back to the thread, its either a koralia or another filter (think it may be filter if i can get a spraybar short enough to fit to the side) as i now only have anubias and some java fern so i just dose a few mls of easycarbo and tpn.


----------



## Simon D (8 Mar 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> wow, so do you think a koralia 1 would be good in a 120L tank?



Adds 12.5 lph circulation to your filtration turnover, so yeah, would be good. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Nick16 (10 Mar 2009)

would a 3000lph turn my tank into a whirlpool? these seem the most common ones on ebay and are about Â£15 cheaper than the koralias. i would go for the koralia 1 @1500lph but it is too expensive for my small budget. 

my tank is a 1 meter long 120L rekord 120.


----------



## Simon D (10 Mar 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> would a 3000lph turn my tank into a whirlpool? these seem the most common ones on ebay and are about Â£15 cheaper than the koralias. i would go for the koralia 1 @1500lph but it is too expensive for my small budget.
> 
> my tank is a 1 meter long 120L rekord 120.



I don't know what circulatory pump you are refering to that gives 3000lph. It depends on the actual directional flow of the unit. Koralias "spread" the flow to a wider degree and hence there is not the whirlpool effect. That is what Ed (and I) refer to as high flow, low velocity.

3000lph in a tank of that size would be fine, however you would probably find that 2 x 1500lph (correctly positioned so as not to counteract each other) would be much better.


----------



## Nick16 (10 Mar 2009)

this is what im talking about. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Submersible-3...14&_trkparms=72:1686|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

it was the first one i came accross as i typed in wave maker, it is just for an example. i only need one as i will have 2 externals on the tank as well.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> this is what im talking about.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Submersible-3...14&_trkparms=72:1686|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> it was the first one i came accross as i typed in wave maker, it is just for an example. i only need one as i will have 2 externals on the tank as well.



So you mean a powerhead, the Koralia Nano is rated at 900lph and the Koralia 1 1500lph.


----------



## Nick16 (10 Mar 2009)

im getting so confused. i though a powerhead was the the thing that was inside the juwel filter box that pumps the water out.  and these were wave makers but i guess im worng. 

anyway, will the one in the link to ebay be fine for my tank or will i have a massive whirlpool?

cheers for the help guys, maybe its just one of my nights!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> im getting so confused. i though a powerhead was the the thing that was inside the juwel filter box that pumps the water out.  and these were wave makers but i guess im worng.
> 
> anyway, will the one in the link to ebay be fine for my tank or will i have a massive whirlpool?
> 
> cheers for the help guys, maybe its just one of my nights!



Powerhead, circulation pump, they all the same thing really, inside filters I would call it just a pump!! lol I don't know!
Wavemakers tend to be two or more circulation pumps connected to a box the turns them on and off at random to create waves and different flow patterns, hence the term wave maker.


----------



## Nick16 (10 Mar 2009)

ahh ok, too many names for virtually the same products. will the one in the link to ebay be ok?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> ahh ok, too many names for virtually the same products. will the one in the link to ebay be ok?


Its a very high flow rate, depends on your tank size, otherwise you will be blowing everything about.


----------

